
Show HN: Yarc – bidirectional notes in markdown, accessible over API - mxek
https://github.com/xeust/yarc
======
benrbray
Yarc lists Roam as an inspiration, so I would like to mention an open-source
alternative called Athens [1]. It's being actively developed and I imagine
will soon eat Roam's lunch, given their unfortunate pricing model.

[1]
[https://github.com/athensresearch/athens](https://github.com/athensresearch/athens)

------
hrishios
Well presented - it was easy to understand.

How would you say Deta is compared to Zeit or the other micro-cloud offerings
out there? I've never used it.

~~~
mxek
Deta provides you with integrated backend services, like a database (already)
or files (soon).

Disclaimer: Deta is the main project I'm working on now; yarc is my most
recent side project.

~~~
hrishios
Great work on the Deta website! Small typo in 'Add a database to you project
today', but I loved the illustrations and the copy - quick and easy to
understand with good differentiation.

I'll definitely be giving it a try in my next project.

~~~
mxek
My colleague did the site, but thanks for the kind words (also for flagging
the typo)!

Awesome, please let us know if you have any feedback / questions.

------
moltar
All of these tools are inferior to other note tools because they can’t work
offline.

I’m using apple notes.

Bear is also nice if you need markdown.

~~~
fluffy87
I have a 10 line shell script as a Daemon syncing my notes to a git repo.

I can use any editor anywhere - well except on my iPhone. There I just use
apple notes for note taking, and sync anything important in some other device.
I thought this was going to be a problem, but Most of the notes i take with
the iPhone are throwaways (buy some groceries).

On the iPhone I can browse my notes through the github webcinterface, which
supports search. Works better than I expected.Having had to migrate all my
notes from Evernote to Apple notes to One note this last migration was the
last. All my notes are in markdown, I own everything, Never going to use a
note taking technology that’s not based on widely supported open technologies
(got, markdown, etc).

